# Real life Fallout 3 map



## XeoFLCL

I kid you not.

Google Maps

I saw this and couldn't help but laugh my ass off, just over the fact that google has all of it indexed. I have a feeling google has quite a few fallout fans


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Wow. Thats crazy haha.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Stealthtastic said:


> Wow. Thats crazy haha.


Yeah, now someone needs to go in there and finish the job. Where's my oasis!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I just got my 360 back yesterday i still need to buy FO3...


----------



## Naren

Hahaha. At first, I was like "What? Washington DC is just like that" and I found Megaton, Rivet City, The Museum of Technology, Nuka Cola Plant, Big Town, Paradise Falls, Arefu, and Tenpenny Tower.

Sweeeet.


----------



## ZeroSignal

That's awesome! But I can't help but wonder if they actually mapped out the real life subway tunnels for the game.


----------



## Misanthropy

Great, my fallout saved game is glitched atm, when i go through a door it freezes on the loading screen.
Apparently alot of people are having the same problem.


----------



## Zepp88

That is awesome, to see where the places in the game lie in real life, really really cool. I haven't played Fallout 3 in forever now that I think of it...


----------



## ZeroSignal

Misanthropy said:


> Great, my fallout saved game is glitched atm, when i go through a door it freezes on the loading screen.
> Apparently alot of people are having the same problem.



Yeah, it's probably the glitchiest game I've ever played. Not even Killzone was this dodgy.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Misanthropy said:


> Great, my fallout saved game is glitched atm, when i go through a door it freezes on the loading screen.
> Apparently alot of people are having the same problem.


Don't worry, mines no better. If I turn my graphics past bare minimum I crash after 30 minutes because of the memory leak bug 

It's a great game but like ZeroSignal said, the game is still buggy as hell. I'd have gotten it on 360 but I'm a PC gamer guy


----------



## ZeroSignal

XeoFLCL said:


> Don't worry, mines no better. If I turn my graphics past bare minimum I crash after 30 minutes because of the memory leak bug
> 
> It's a great game but like ZeroSignal said, the game is still buggy as hell. I'd have gotten it on 360 but I'm a PC gamer guy



I was actually talking about the PS3 version. Sometimes if you remove a limb you get this _huge_ screen encompassing sheet of red perpendicular to the wound where you actually can't see past it. Then you either have to save and reload or save and reset the console. I know it's a huge game but some things are ridiculous.


----------



## Naren

ZeroSignal said:


> I was actually talking about the PS3 version. Sometimes if you remove a limb you get this _huge_ screen encompassing sheet of red perpendicular to the wound where you actually can't see past it. Then you either have to save and reload or save and reset the console. I know it's a huge game but some things are ridiculous.



Bethesda is my favorite game company in existance right now, but every single game they've released since the early 90s has had tons of bugs. I guess it's the price you pay for epic hugeness (since their biggest game ever made came out in 1994). A friend of mine was saying how all 3 versions of Fallout 3 have mostly the same bugs, but then they have platform specific bugs after that. 

I know someone who used to work there and he said, "Morrowind and Oblivion were buggy, but nothing compared to Fallout 3."


----------



## Misanthropy

On the fallout forums their's loads of posts on the problem, everyone is hoping for a patch of some sort.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Misanthropy said:


> On the fallout forums their's loads of posts on the problem, everyone is hoping for a patch of some sort.


Yeah, it sorta sucks playing on minimum details with an average gaming PC (1gb ram, Nvidia GF8600GT, AMD 64 5000+ x2) as I'm a graphic whore.


----------



## code_red

Pretty cool, but he's got some things marked wrong. Like th Washington Monument is marked on the Lincoln National Memorial.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Naren said:


> Bethesda is my favorite game company in existance right now, but every single game they've released since the early 90s has had tons of bugs. I guess it's the price you pay for epic hugeness (since their biggest game ever made came out in 1994). A friend of mine was saying how all 3 versions of Fallout 3 have mostly the same bugs, but then they have platform specific bugs after that.
> 
> I know someone who used to work there and he said, "Morrowind and Oblivion were buggy, but nothing compared to Fallout 3."



The original morrowind also had directions for quests that were wrong. But oblivion wasnt that glitchy imo.


----------



## Zepp88

The only Bethesda game that I had glitches with was Morrowind


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> The only Bethesda game that I had glitches with was Morrowind



Then that's the only Bethesda game you've ever played. 

There are TONS and TONS of bugs in every single Bethesda game. You name a game by Bethesda and it is overflowing with bugs.

You should try playing Fallout 3. It has WAY more bugs than Morrowind ever did.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Naren said:


> Then that's the only Bethesda game you've ever played.
> 
> There are TONS and TONS of bugs in every single Bethesda game. You name a game by Bethesda and it is overflowing with bugs.
> 
> You should try playing Fallout 3. It has WAY more bugs than Morrowind ever did.


Oblivion had it's share of owning my face in.

Anyways I found the fix to my CTD problem, it was a codec issue. winamp.  So I'm happy. I can actually play now. I also found the alien ship, that gun owns


----------

